
Show HN: Learn World Geography Interactively - zeke
http://www.knowwherein.com
======
zeke
The geography game shown here a few weeks ago reminded me of wanting to make
this. It presents the countries you miss more often until all are correct,
then it changes continents. I think I got the stress level pretty good.

